# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Ατμοσίδερο με boiler (Stirella Simac SX8040D)

## SDrikos

Καλημέρα.

Με το συγκεκριμένο ατμοσίδερο με μπόιλερ έχω το παρακάτω πρόβλημα:

Έχω συνέχεια εξαγωγή ατμού είτε πατάω τον διακόπτη από το σίδερο είτε όχι.
Το πρόβλημα είναι στην πλευρά του μπόιλερ και όχι στο σίδερο αφού το σίδερο το άνοιξα και φαίνεται όταν πατάω το κουμπί για να βγάλει ατμό τότε τα δύο καλώδια βραχυκυκλώνουν, ένώ όταν το κουμπί δεν είναι πατημε΄νο τότε δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν. Άρα το σίδερο είναι εντάξει.

Άνοιξα στην συνέχεια το σύστημα του μπόιλερ. ¨οπως μπορεί να δει κάποιος και από την φωτογραφία που έχω επισυνάψει, παρατήρησα ότι στο ακροφύσιο από όπου εξέρχεται ο ατμός βρίσκονται τα στοιχεία Α, Β, Γ.

Το Γ προφανώς είναι κάποια βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης, άρα δεν μας ενδιαφέρει.
Το Α υποθέτω ότι είναι η ηλεκτροβάνα που δίνει την εντολή για την εξαγωγή ή όχο του ατμού προς το σίδερο. Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι το βραχυκύκλωμα που δημιουργείται (και μέτρησα στο σίδερο) όταν πατάω το κουμπί για να βγάλει ατμό, φτάνει στην ηλεκτροβάνα αφού οι ακροδέκτες της ηλεκτροβάνας όπου βρίσκονται το καφέ και το γκρι καλώδιο βραχυκυκλώνουν και αυτοί αντίστοιχα όταν πρέπει.
Άρα υποθέτω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στην ηλεκτροβάνα.
Βέβαι σκέφτομαι μήπως το πρόβλημα είναι μέσα στον αγωγό και δεν μπορεί η ηκετροβάνα να τον κλείσει. Η ηλεκτροβάνα Α φαίνεται και στο σχέδιο που έχω κάνει και έχει μια τρύπα στην μέση στην οπόία εισέρχεται ένα χάλκινο ακροφύσιο.

Αυτό που με μπερδεύει είναι το Β το οποίο φαίνεται να είναι ένα ρελεδάκι το οποίο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ελέγχει και αν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημά μου.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποια είναι ακριβώς η λογική λειτουργίας αυτών των συσκευών και ποιο συγκεκριμένα του ρελέ και της ηλεκτροβάνας.

Επίσης μήπως θα μπορούσε κανένας να με βοηθήσει με το συγκεριμένο πρόβλημα?

Ευχαριστώ

Επίσης

----------

bozan (20-06-13), Digger (20-06-13), kipist (21-08-12), steve5 (26-12-16), virelai (21-10-13)

----------


## lakafitis

Το πρόβλημα σου είναι στην βαλβίδα , προφανως εχει κολήσει με αποτελεσμα να μην κλείνει και να βγάζει συνέχεια ατμο. Αν προσέξεις δίπλα στο μπλέ το οποίο στην ουσία ειναι ενας ηλεκτρομαγνητης υπάρχει ένα παξιμάδι ξεβίδωσε το και δες αν μπορείς να την καθαρίσεις. Επίσης οταν πατάς το κουμπι για τον ατμο αυτο πρέπει να ανοιγοκλεινει , ακουγεται ενα τακτακ. Εαν εχει καει αυτο τοτε ξεβιδωσε το  απο το μποιλερ  με ενα κλειδάκι και πήγαινε σε ένα μαγαζι με ανταλλακτικα ηλεκτρικων συσκευων να αγοράσεις ενα αλλο.

----------

J&B (10-07-14)

----------


## SDrikos

Γιάννη Ευχαριστώ, αλλά θα ήθελα να μου διευκρινήσεις κάτι.

Από την παρακάτω φωτογραφία:
Το Γ είναι ο ηλεκτρομαγνήτης
Η ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑ είναι αυτή που μου αναφέρεις (το μη χάλκινο κομμάτι του αγωγού)

Υποθέτω ότι η βαλβίδα που αναφέρεις είναι το μη χάλκινο σημείο του αγωγού
που καλυπτόταν από τον ηλεκτρομαγνήτη.
Εγώ ξεβίδωσα το παξιμάδι και έβγαλα τον ηλεκτρομαγνήτη όπως θα δεις και από την φωτογραφία,
και δοκίμασα να τραβήξω την βαλβίδα προς τα έξω με το χέρι (δηλαδή να ανοίξω την ένωση στο σημείο Β) αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα.
Το τακ-τακ που αναφέρεις υποθέτω είναι όταν ανοιγοκλείνει η βαλβίδα και χτυπάει
το μη χάλκινο σώμα του αγωγού με το χάλκινο (σημείο Β)?

Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν το πρόβλημα είναι στην βαλβίδα και όχι στον ηλεκτρομαγνήτη?

Το σημείο που εννοείς να ξεβιδώσω από το μπόιλερ και να πάω το εξάρτημα για αντικατάσταση είναι το Α? ,
γιατί αν ναι, όπως βλέπεις από την φωτογραφία αυτό είναι κολλημένο και όχι βιδωμένο

SX8040D_VALVE.jpg

----------


## lakafitis

Αν πιάσεις με μια πένσα το γκρι κομματι (Β) ξεβιδώνει απο το χάλκινο.Τωρα έχουν περάσει και καμποσα χρόνια απο τοτε που επισκευαζα τετοια σίδερα και δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως πως είναι μέσα η βαλβίδα, θυμάμαι οτι ετριβα το εσωτερικο με ενα γυαλοχαρτο για να φυγουν τα αλατα και έφτιαχνε, παντως το σιγουρο είναι οτι ξεβιδώνει. Επίσης το σημείο(Α) που λές οτι είναι κολλημένο πάνω στο boiler αυτο που βλέπεις είναι σιδεροκολλα,εαν το ζορίσεις λίγο με ενα κλειδάκι θα δεις οτι ξεβιδώνει και εχει σπείρωμα απο μέσα.

----------

SDrikos (23-02-11)

----------


## SDrikos

Γιάννη,

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σου. Τελικά με πολύ δυσκολία ξεβίδωσα τη βαλβίδα (είχε κολήσει λόγω των αλάτων), καθάρισα το εσωτερικό
του χαλκοσωλήνα και την βαλβίδα από τα άλατα, τα ξαναέβαλα και όλα είναι εντάξει τώρα.

Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, αν θα ήταν φρόνιμο να χρησιμοποιώ κάποια υγρά του εμπορίου που είναι για τον καθαρισμό των αλάτων σε ατμοσίδερα
ανά κάποιο διάστημα (π.χ. 6 μήνες) ώστε να αποφύγω παρόμοια προβλήματα στην βαλβίδα και στο μπόιλερ.

----------


## lakafitis

Θα σου ελεγα να αποφυγεις αυτα τα υγρα γιατι είναι πολυ καυστικα, γενικα αυτα τα ατμοσιδερα χαλανε πιο πολυ απο την ακινησια , και επισης δεν θα πρεπει να το αφήνεις με νερο μεσα στο boiler οταν δεν το χρησιμοποιεις.

----------


## kiriakos251978

kalimera se olous mipos exei kaneis foto kai apo tin alli meria toy boiler gia na do tin sindesmologia sta 2 thermika poy exei pano toy to boiler giati ebgala ta kalodia xoris na ta simadepso?

----------


## Googlis

Στο φόρουμ γράφουμε ελληνικά όχι greeklish.Πριν ζητήσεις κάτι διάβασε τουλάχιστον τους κανόνες του φόρουμ http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules

----------


## beep_gr

Αν δεν ξεβήδωσες τον κορμό της βαλβίδας, πράγμα που δεν το συνηστώ λόγο κυνδίνου απόλειας ατμού, μπορείς να καθαρίσεις την βαλβίδα από τα άλατα ως εξής:

Ξεβίδωσε την βαλβίδα από τον λέβητα, βάλε ενα σωληνάκι στην έξοδο της βαλβίδας (Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον σωλήνα του ατμού...) και σύνδεσε με κωσάκια την τροφοδοσία του πηνίου με 230V (ΟΧΙ εκεί που συνδέεται η γείωση). Προσοχή στο ρεύμα!!!
Βάλε λίγο νερό στο στόμα σου και φύσα στον σωλήνα. Έτσι θα κάνεις αντίθετη ροή στην βαλβίδα και θα ξεκολλήσει...
Αν μπορείς να παίξεις και με το ρεύμα και να κάνεις διακοπές στην τροφοδοσία, είναι καλύτερο...

Μια πιο απλή και πιο ασφαλής μέθοδος είναι αντί να βάλεις νερό από το στόμα σου και να έχεις τον κίνδυνο να γίνεις ψητός, μπορείς να ψεκάσεις λίγο philips λαδάκι όταν είναι σε λειτουργία.

----------


## beep_gr

> kalimera se olous mipos exei kaneis foto kai apo tin alli meria toy boiler gia na do tin sindesmologia sta 2 thermika poy exei pano toy to boiler giati ebgala ta kalodia xoris na ta simadepso?


Τα θερμικά είναι 160C και 180C.
Το καθένα παίρνει το ίδιο χρώμα και στις δύο επαφές.
Το 160C πρέπει να παίρνει το καφέ (αν θυμάμαι καλά το χρώμα) μιας και είναι normal open και είναι για να ξεκινάει η αντλία.
Το 180C τα μπλε γιατί είναι η ασφάλεια του λέβητα.

----------

kipist (21-08-12)

----------


## kostas kard

κύριε σπύρο μακάρι  να  εχεις  το ίδιο  πρόβλημα  και  να  σε βοηθήσω  λέγοντάς  σου  ότι  εγώ  άλλαξα  τα  θερμικά  που  έχει  πάνω  το   boiler, αφου βέβαια  τα μέτρισα  πρώτα  και  είδα ότι  το  ένα  απο  τα   2  ήταν  καμένο.
Συγνώμη που άργησα  να  απαντήσω.

----------


## SDrikos

Κώστα ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.

Άλλξα και εγώ το θερμικό και τώρα φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.

----------


## lazarefa

Καλημέρα κι από μένα. Μετά από 6,5 χρόνια συνεχούς χρήσης, το δικό μας Stirella SX7500 Dual κάνει το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Βγάζει συνέχεια ατμό, ανεξάρτητα από το διακόπτη πάνω στο σίδερο. Διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα, πιθανολογώ ότι και στη δική μου περίπτωση το πρόβλημα εστιάζεται στην ηλεκτροβαλβίδα ατμού στο μπόιλερ. Από πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο, βρήκα ότι η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα ατμού είναι αυτή:
http://www.buyspares.co.uk/simac/sx7...del_ref=591376

http://www.eaparts.gr/images/temp/01.11.14119b.jpg
Σε περίπτωση που θελήσω να προσπαθήσω καθαρισμό αντί απευθείας αντικατάστασης, τι ακριβώς πρέπει να λύσω πάνω στη βαλβίδα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ακολούθησε την απάντηση #2 . αναλόγως το μοντέλο 
και εκτός αυτών ... επειδή μου έχει τύχει περίπτωση (από νοικοκυρά που δεν ήξερε ) . το κουμπί που πατάς για την απελευθέρωση του ατμού .. μερικές φορές εκτός το απλό πάτημα έχει και "κλικ κόλπο" για παρατεταμένη έξοδο ατμού .. όπου δεν χρειάζεται να το πατάς συνεχώς (αν είναι από εκεί) .

Αν τυχαίνει να είναι τύπος που δεν λύνεται η βαλβίδα . μπορείς να ρίξεις τίποτα καθαριστικά υγρά για τα άλατα μπας και "καρδαμώσει " λίγο. Αλλιώς υποχρεωτική αντικατάσταση.

----------

lazarefa (06-08-13)

----------


## lazarefa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Επανέρχομαι μετά 1+ μήνα...
Λοιπόν, αγοράστηκε νέα βαλβίδα με σωληνοειδές (πηνίο) της CEME, ίδιος κωδικός με αυτόν που έχει το μοντέλο. Έχουμε και λέμε, το σίδερο ανοίχθηκε το κουμπί ατμού βρέθηκε ΟΚ (βραχυκυκλώνει όταν πατιέται). Επίσης, ανοίχθηκε (με δυσκολία) η κατασκευή της βαλβίδας που έχει από το εργοστάσιο για τον ατμό. Το κινούμενο στέλεχος ήταν αρκετά καθαρό (λογικό, δεδομένου ότι 6,5 χρόνια που το έχω βάζω μόνο απιονοσμένο νερό). Καθαρίστηκε πάραυτα και ξανακλείστηκε-μονταρίστηκε, ενώ ταυτόχρονα άλλαξα το πηνίο της μάνας του με αυτό που αγόρασα, αφήνοντας δηλαδή την ορειχάλκινη κατασκευή βαλβίδας που είχε εξαρχής πάνω του.
Το ξαναμοντάρησα όλο, έβαλα μέσα απιονισμένο νερό και το έβαλα στην πρίζα για δοκιμή. Το λαμπάκι που παίρνει από τον αισθητήρα στάθμης νερού άναψε κανονικά αρχικά (δεν είχα βάλει πολύ νερό) και ανέβαζε κανονικά θερμοκρασία. Επίσης πατώντας το κουμπί απελευθέρωσης ατμού στο σίδερο ακουγόταν κανονικά ο ήχος κλακ-κλακ από το πηνίο. Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ πέρασε αρκετός χρόνος (πάνω από 3-4 λεπτά) δεν έβγαζε ατμό ούτε για δείγμα, αλλά και δεν άναψε το δεξί λαμπάκι που δηλώνει ότι είναι έτοιμο για ατμό (ΟΚ είναι η ένδειξη που έχει στην πρόσοψη). Την ίδια στιγμή το μπόιλερ προφανώς είχε ζεσταθεί, όπως επίσης και η πλάκα του σίδερου, οπότε φοβούμενος για πρόβλημα το έκλεισα και το βγαλα απ την πρίζα.
Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να κολλάει πλέον κλειστή η βαλβίδα, ενώ πριν που είχα το πρόβλημα, κολλούσε ανοιχτή;
Επίσης, το ότι δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι ατμού, τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; Από που παίρνει εντολή αυτό κανονικά και ανάβει;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καθαρίστηκε πάραυτα και ξανακλείστηκε-μονταρίστηκε, ενώ ταυτόχρονα άλλαξα το πηνίο της μάνας του με αυτό που αγόρασα, αφήνοντας δηλαδή την ορειχάλκινη κατασκευή βαλβίδας που είχε εξαρχής πάνω του


Βάλε την καινούρια  (ορειχάλκινη) βάνα

----------

lazarefa (18-09-13)

----------


## lazarefa

Αυτό είχα σκοπό εξαρχής να κάνω. Απλά επειδή από τη βαλβίδα αυτή διέρχεται ατμός κι έχει κάποιο υλικό στεγανοποίησης στα σπειρώματά της με το μπόιλερ, αφενός δε γνωρίζω τι υλικό είναι αυτό, κι αφετέρου έχω ένα μικρό ενδοιασμό ως προς το τι στεγανότητα θα πετύχω μετά την επέμβαση...Γιαυτό και αρχικά σκέφτηκα να ασχοληθώ με άνοιγμα -καθαρισμό στελέχους βαλβίδας σωληνοειδούς μπας και δε χρειαστεί να προχωρήσω στην επέμβαση...
Αν γνωρίζεις το υλικό που βάζουν καθώς επίσης και τον τρόπο εφαρμογής, μου λες για να προχωρήσω, εφόσον δεν ενέχει κάποιο κίνδυνο ασφαλείας το αποτέλεσμα..

----------


## lazarefa

Τελικά άλλαξα ολόκληρη τη βαλβίδα ατμού στο μπόιλερ (βαλβίδα + πηνίο). Αγόρασα στεγανοποιητικό σπειρωμάτων, έβγαλα την παλιά, έβαλα την καινούρια, άφησα 1 μέρα να σταθεροποιηθεί το στεγανοποιητικό (Loctite) και σήμερα έκανα μοντάρισμα και δοκιμή...
Δυστυχώς για άλλη μια φορά μου έκανε τα ίδια...Το σίδερο ζεσταίνει κανονικά, το μπόιλερ επίσης ζεσταίνει, πλην όμως ατμός δε βγαίνει...όταν πιέζω το πλήκτρο στο σίδερο, ενώ παράλληλα ακούγεται ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος του πηνίου στο μπόιλερ...Άφησα το σίδερο αναμμένο τουλάχιστον 8-10 λεπτά, κι ενώ ζέσταινε, δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω ατμό πατώντας το πλήκτρο...
Κάποιες στιγμές κάτι πήγε να ακουστεί σα ροή ατμού προς το λάστιχο που τον προσάγει στο σίδερο, αλλά δεν έφτανε στο σίδερο για αν βγει από τις οπές...
Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει βρε παιδιά; Υπάρχει λογική;
Το ωραίο είναι ότι όταν πρωτοχάλασε το σύστημα, το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι έβγαζε μόνιμα ατμό (άρα πρόβλημα με τη βαλβίδα ατμού ανοιχτή μόνιμα), τώρα που έβαλα καινούρια βαλβίδα μου κάνει το αντίθετο (καθόλου ροή ατμού)...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κάποιες στιγμές κάτι πήγε να ακουστεί σα ροή ατμού προς το λάστιχο που τον προσάγει στο σίδερο, αλλά δεν έφτανε στο σίδερο για αν βγει από τις οπές...


Φύσα αυτό το λάστιχο από την πλευρά της βάνας και δες αν φτάνει η ροή στην απέναντι πλευρά (στο σίδερο του χεριού) να βγαίνει δηλαδή από τις οπές του σίδερου . αν όχι τότε ψάξε γιατί βούλωσε ή μπορεί να είναι κάπου διπλωμένο και τσακίζει.

----------

lazarefa (22-09-13)

----------


## studio52

Καταρχην εισαι σιγουρος οτι ζεσταινει το μποιλερ ? Αν ναι ενδιαμεσα στα 10 λεπτα που χρειαζεται για να ολοκληρωθει η ατμοποιηση στο μποιλερ  ακουγεται ο ηχος της αντλιας που τραβαει νερο για το μποιλερ ? Για τσεκαρισετο και τα ξαναλεμε

----------

lazarefa (22-09-13)

----------


## A-tech

> Το ωραίο είναι ότι όταν πρωτοχάλασε το σύστημα, το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι έβγαζε μόνιμα ατμό (άρα πρόβλημα με τη βαλβίδα ατμού ανοιχτή μόνιμα), τώρα που έβαλα καινούρια βαλβίδα μου κάνει το αντίθετο (καθόλου ροή ατμού)...


Μήπως πήγες να ελέγξεις τον πιεσοστάτη και όταν έβαλες ξανά το καλώδιο το κούμπωσες σε N.O. επαφή; Κανονικά είναι στην N.C. ώστε να τροφοδοτηθεί με ρεύμα η αντίσταση, έτσι μόλις αυξηθεί η πίεση ανοίγει η επαφή και κόβει το ρεύμα (η φωτογραφία που επισύναψες δεν φαίνεται αλλά υποθέτω ότι έχει πιεσοστάτη).

----------


## lazarefa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και πάλι. Μετά από τόσο καιρό κι ακόμα δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη με το πρόβλημά μου. Λοιπόν, θυμίζω ότι είχα μείνει στο ότι το μπόιλερ δεν προσάγει ατμό στο σίδερο (σύστημα σιδερώματος Stirella Sx 7500 dual). Αρχικά, για το ανάποδο πρόβλημα (συνεχής προσαγωγή ατμού στο σίδερο) είχα αλλάξει τη βαλβίδα ατμού με το σωληνοειδές πηνίο της. Το θέμα μου τώρα είναι ότι υποψιάζομαι την αντλία που τροφοδοτεί το μπόιλερ με νερό για ατμοποίηση. Στην προσπάθειά μου να βρω στοιχεία για την λογική ελέγχου της αντλίας, έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό:
http://www.buyspares.co.uk/images/me...8530502%29.pdf
Πέρα από τα ενδιαφέροντα που λέει για τα κομμάτια που βγήκαν με serial number πριν από το 72915 (όπως και το δικό μου-προγενέστερο), θα ήθελα από κάποιο φίλο να δει το σχέδιο συνδέσεων και να μου πει τις όποιες παρατηρήσεις του, εστιάζοντας κύρια στο από που παίρνει εντολή η αντλία κι επίσης πως μετράω για καλή ή κακή (καμμένη) αντλία και όποια άλλα εξαρτήματα απαιτούνται ώστε να μη πετάω τζάμπα λεφτά σε ανταλλακτικά. Θυμίζω ότι το μπόιλερ ζεσταίνει, οπότε λογικά δεν παίζει πρόβλημα με καμμένες τις αντιστάσεις του.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## lavrakas

Παντως αφου εισαι Αθηνα,   πεταξου με το σιδερο μεχρι τον ΚΟΥΡΛΑΜΠΑ http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/ και ζητα τον κ. Γιωργο. Ειναι ενας  παππους μαστορας που ξερει τα παντα γυρω απο τα συστηματα σιδερωματος. Αν ειναι κατι απλο δε χρεωνουν εργασια παρα μονο το ανταλλακτικο το αφηνεις, σε παιρνουν τηλεφωνο για το κοστος και την αλλη μερα πας και το παιρνεις.

----------

lazarefa (01-11-13)

----------


## virelai

γεια χαρά,
έχω μια simac stirella no problem sx8040d η οποία εχτές σταμάτησε να βγάζει ατμό. το σίδερο θερμαίνεται κανονικά, τα λαμπάκια να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν τα παρατήρησα αν αναβοσβήνουν κανονικά, όταν πατιέται το κουμπί του ατμού ακούγεται το κλακ, το ίδιο και όταν το αφήνουμε, αλλά ο ατμός δεν βαίνει. Το άλλο περίεργο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι έχει σταματήσει να κάνει τον θόρυβο που κάνει όταν τραβάει το νερό. Δεν το έχω ανοίξει ακόμα, απλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω που θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξω για βλάβη σύμφωνα με τα συμπτώματα αυτά. Λέτε να δοκιμάσω κανένα καθαριστικό σίδερων?
Πάντως απ'ότι ξέρω, το σίδερο χρησιμοποιήθηκε πάντα με απιονισμένο νερό.
Δεν μπορώ να δω τις φωτογραφίες στην πρώτη σελίδα, κάνω κάτι λάθος η απλά έχουν διαγραφεί από το server?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lazarefa

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα. Σήμερα διάβασα το πρόβλημά σου. Εϊχα κι εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Αν διαβάσεις παραπάνω τις δημοσιεύσεις μου θα καταλάβεις. Ασχολήθηκα αρκετά στην περίπτωσή μου. Δεν έβγαζα άκρη, έχοντας ήδη αλλάξει τη βαλβίδα ατμού. Τελικά, ακολουθώντας και την προτροπή του φίλου Αργύρη (Lavrakas), πήγα το σίδερο στο κατάστημα του κ. Κουρλαμπά από όπου είχα αγοράσει και τη βαλβίδα ατμού παλιότερα , για να το ελέγξουν κι αυτοί. Διάγνωση: Το μπόιλερ στο εσωτερικό του ήταν γεμάτο από επικαθήσεις αλάτων τα οποία είχαν βουλώσει την έξοδο του ατμού. Ανοίχθηκε λοιπόν το μπόιλερ, καθαρίστηκε, αλλάχθηκε η στεγανοποιητική φλάτζα και ξανασφραγίσθηκε. Προχτές την Τετάρτη παρέλαβα επισκευασμένο το σίδερο με συνολικό κόστος 25 ευρώ. Το δοκίμασα στο σπίτι και δουλεύει άψογα. Κι εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα επί 6,5 χρόνια μόνο απιονοσμένο νερό και δυστυχώς μου έκανε άλατα...
Αν πιανουν τα χέρια σου και γνωρίζεις από ηλεκτρολογικά (ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ, για θέματα ασφάλειας), έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση, μπορείς να ψαχτείς με τον καθαρισμό του μπόιλερ, και ίσως, αντικατάσταση βαλβίδας ατμού (κόστος της 15-16 ευρώ, αλλά είναι λίγο μανούρα το βγάλε-βάλε και θέλεις και στεγανοποιητικό σπειρωμάτων που κοστίζει 10 ευρώ το μικρό μπουκαλάκι της Loctite και θα σου πάει στράφι μετά) συν το κόστος της φλάτζας (γύρω στα 5 ευρώ). Γνώμη μου, το πας στον κ. Κουρλαμπά και πληρώνεις σχεδόν όσο θα σου κόστιζε σαν υλικά και γλυτώνεις και τη φασαρία.
Εσύ αποφασίζεις. Πάντως από τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι έπαθες ακριβώς ότι κι εγώ.
Φιλικά
Λάζαρος

----------


## virelai

Γεια σε όλους,
έχω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο σίδερο, και το 14  αντιμετώπισα το εξής πρόβλημα, το σίδερο έβγαζε συχνά βρώμικα νερά, μαζί  με άλατα. Πάντα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει και εγώ απιονισμένο νερό. Η πρώτη  μου κίνηση, ίσως λανθασμένη, ήταν να το καθαρίσω με καθαριστικό για  σίδερα αγορασμένο από το σουπερμάρκετ, αυτή η κίνηση μάλλον χειροτέρεψε  την κατάσταση, και ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ βρήκα αυτό το θέμα, και αφού  το διάβασα όλο, αποφάσισα να πάω το σίδερο στον κουρλαμπα. Το πήγα μια,  το πήγα δύο, το πήγα τρεις, κάθε φορά το σίδερο είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με  πριν, οπότε και αποφάσισα να πάω στην αντιπροσωπία (αφού πρώτα πέρασα  από τον κουλαμπα και έκανα μια φασαρία που ενδεχομένως να θυμούνται  ακόμα, απαιτώντας να μου επιστραφούνε τουλάχιστον ένα μέρος των χρημάτων  που είχα δώσει για τις 3 υποτιθέμενες επισκευές), και η διάγνωση ήταν  και στην περίπτωση μου ότι το μποιλερ ήταν γεμάτο άλατα και χρειάστηκε  να αντικατασταθεί (να σημειώσω ότι από τότε που πήγα το σίδερο, μέχρι  την ημέρα που το πήρα πίσω επισκευασμένο πέρασε από ένα μήνα, δεν  θυμάμαι ακριβός πόσο τώρα).
Πάμε λοιπόν στα τωρινά, την προηγούμενη  εβδομάδα, ενώ σιδερώναμε, το σίδερο άρχισε να βγάζει ατμό ασταμάτητα,  και χωρίς να πιέζουμε το κουμπί, το πρόβλημα δηλαδή που παρουσιάστηκε  στον φίλο που άνοιξε το θέμα. Επειδή κατά καιρούς το είχε ξανακάνει,  αλλά μετά από λίγο σταμάταγε μόνο του, απλά το έσβησα για να κρυώσει.  Όμως όταν το ξανάνοιξα, και αφού ζεστάθηκε, άρχισε να βγάζει πάλι  ασταμάτητα ατμό.
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανακτηθούν οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο φίλος SDrikos στην αρχή του θέματος, μπας και καταφέρω να το επισκευάσω μόνος μου? Δεν θέλω να διαθέσω πάλι λεφτά για το συγκεκριμένο σίδερο, αν καταφέρω να το φτιάξω μόνος μου έχει καλός, αλλιώς θα πάρω καινούριο δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tdf

> Γεια σε όλους,
> έχω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο σίδερο, και το 14  αντιμετώπισα το εξής πρόβλημα, το σίδερο έβγαζε συχνά βρώμικα νερά, μαζί  με άλατα. Πάντα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει και εγώ απιονισμένο νερό. Η πρώτη  μου κίνηση, ίσως λανθασμένη, ήταν να το καθαρίσω με καθαριστικό για  σίδερα αγορασμένο από το σουπερμάρκετ, αυτή η κίνηση μάλλον χειροτέρεψε  την κατάσταση, και ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ βρήκα αυτό το θέμα, και αφού  το διάβασα όλο, αποφάσισα να πάω το σίδερο στον κουρλαμπα. Το πήγα μια,  το πήγα δύο, το πήγα τρεις, κάθε φορά το σίδερο είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με  πριν, οπότε και αποφάσισα να πάω στην αντιπροσωπία (αφού πρώτα πέρασα  από τον κουλαμπα και έκανα μια φασαρία που ενδεχομένως να θυμούνται  ακόμα, απαιτώντας να μου επιστραφούνε τουλάχιστον ένα μέρος των χρημάτων  που είχα δώσει για τις 3 υποτιθέμενες επισκευές), και η διάγνωση ήταν  και στην περίπτωση μου ότι το μποιλερ ήταν γεμάτο άλατα και χρειάστηκε  να αντικατασταθεί (να σημειώσω ότι από τότε που πήγα το σίδερο, μέχρι  την ημέρα που το πήρα πίσω επισκευασμένο πέρασε από ένα μήνα, δεν  θυμάμαι ακριβός πόσο τώρα).
> Πάμε λοιπόν στα τωρινά, την προηγούμενη  εβδομάδα, ενώ σιδερώναμε, το σίδερο άρχισε να βγάζει ατμό ασταμάτητα,  και χωρίς να πιέζουμε το κουμπί, το πρόβλημα δηλαδή που παρουσιάστηκε  στον φίλο που άνοιξε το θέμα. Επειδή κατά καιρούς το είχε ξανακάνει,  αλλά μετά από λίγο σταμάταγε μόνο του, απλά το έσβησα για να κρυώσει.  Όμως όταν το ξανάνοιξα, και αφού ζεστάθηκε, άρχισε να βγάζει πάλι  ασταμάτητα ατμό.
> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανακτηθούν οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο φίλος SDrikos στην αρχή του θέματος, μπας και καταφέρω να το επισκευάσω μόνος μου? Δεν θέλω να διαθέσω πάλι λεφτά για το συγκεκριμένο σίδερο, αν καταφέρω να το φτιάξω μόνος μου έχει καλός, αλλιώς θα πάρω καινούριο δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός από αυτό που διαβάζω υποθέτω πως είτε έχει κολλήσει η βαλβίδα του ατμού ή κάποιο σκουπίδι την εμποδίζει να κλείσει. Όπως και να χει εγώ από αυτή θα ξεκίναγα.

----------


## Panoss

Εδώ έχει μερικά Service manuals (αν και δεν είναι της Stirella, μπορεί να έχουν πολλές ομοιότητες).

Αν κοιτάξουμε σε αυτό: 
στη σελ. 12:
Stirella_simac_2.png

(...και υποθέσουμε ότι έτσι είναι και το Simac, το 'STAND' είναι το boiler και το 'IRON' είναι το σίδερο)
Την *ηλεκτροβαλβίδα* (Electro-valve, αυτή είναι υπεύθυνη για την έξοδο του ατμού ή τη διακοπή του) την ελέγχει ο *διακόπτης ατμού* (Steam-switch) που βρίσκεται στο σίδερο, όχι στο μπόιλερ.
Εφόσον στο όλο κύκλωμα (που φαίνεται με πράσινο στο σχέδιο) εμπλέκονται μόνο η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα και ο διακόπτης, πάει να πει ότι ένα από τα δύο έχει χαλάσει, με πιθανότερο την ηλεκτροβαλβίδα (χωρίς φυσικά να αποκλείουμε και τον διακόπτη).

----------

